# LIVE Cigar Release



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

The new LIVE cigar will be released for sale in three blends and in only one size "La Revolucion" and will be sold online. All sales will be through the LiveCigar.com website that will launch in April. The three blends have been specifically made for CigarLive.com and were blended by George Rico of Gran Habano Cigars for Daniel Lopez.

#1 Nicaraguan with Corojo Wrapper
#2 Nicaraguan,Panamanian,Columbian with Corojo Wrapper
#3 Argentinian Puro

All boxes will retail for $180 per box of 20 cigars and proceeds will support the CigarLive.com website. Revised (Production numbers are not know at this time.)

I would like to thank each and every person that has followed the blending of this cigar along the way.
Watch the full creation of this cigar on the Gran Habano Channel at CigarLiveVideo.com. http://www.cigarlivevideo.com/channel_detail.php?chid=1

One more thing...If you guys do purchase a box please be sure to PM me and let me know because I will be adding something to your profile.

Thank You,
Daniel Lopez
CigarLive.com


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Wahoo


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Damn, April will be my largest cigar expenditure ever!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> Damn, April will be my largest cigar expenditure ever!


Haha that is hard to believe since I have seen what you buy on a regular basis.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Damn, I start clearing room now.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

silentjon said:


> Damn, I start clearing room now.


 haha me too!


----------



## bigluke23 (Jan 16, 2008)

Can't wait to try the #2!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

There goes the tax refund...


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Would have been great to have a combo box with 6 or 7 of each. Now I got to find another $360 somewhere....:arghhhh:



Stogie said:


> The new LIVE cigar will be released for sale in three blends and in only one size "La Revolucion" and will be sold online. All sales will be through the LiveCigar.com website that will launch in April. The three blends have been specifically made for CigarLive.com and were blended by George Rico of Gran Habano Cigars for Daniel Lopez.
> 
> #1 Nicaraguan with Corojo Wrapper
> #2 Nicaraguan,Panamanian,Columbian with Corojo Wrapper
> ...


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

#2 yummy:dribble::dribble:


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Could you please let us know what size "La Revolucion" is?

Thanks


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Rah55 said:


> Could you please let us know what size "La Revolucion" is?
> 
> Thanks


6x60 makes for alot of tobacco.:biggrin:


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Stogie said:


> 6x60 makes for alot of tobacco.:biggrin:


Dang! That's a big boy.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> Dang! That's a big boy.


 Just like me! haha!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> Would have been great to have a combo box with 6 or 7 of each. Now I got to find another $360 somewhere....:arghhhh:


 I'm sure there are going to be PLENTY of people wanting to get in on a split.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Stogie said:


> All boxes will retail for $180 per box of 20 cigars and proceeds will support the CigarLive.com website. Production will be limited to 200 boxes per each blend.




Does that mean the retail price has been "Gurkha'd" and will be available at a Cigars International type special at 70% off MSRP? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

The #2 definitely sounds tastey to me!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

forgop said:


> Does that mean the retail price has been "Gurkha'd" and will be available at a Cigars International type special at 70% off MSRP? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


No way Jose! It retails for $180 a box.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> The #2 definitely sounds tastey to me!


 haha cool!


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

So ... no split box? I'd rather pay $180 for 18 cigars (6 of each). Otherwise we're going to be looking at the hugest box-split thread ever!!!

Now to calculate what these are _really_ going to cost me ... :brick:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Cant wait!!!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

One more thing...If you guys do purchase a box please be sure to PM me and let me know because I will be adding something to your profile.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Which is your favorite blend Daniel? (Or is that a dumb question?) I'm definitely down for buying a box, if for no other reason to support CigarLive and the fantastic community you've built!

Any chance you'll be selling samplers? Not only would I like to try 'em before I commit to a box (not that I doubt your abilities as a blender, of course!), I have an ulterior motive- I wanna review 'em all on the Stogie Review! :lol:


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

brianhewitt said:


> Which is your favorite blend Daniel? (Or is that a dumb question?) I'm definitely down for buying a box, if for no other reason to support CigarLive and the fantastic community you've built!
> 
> Any chance you'll be selling samplers? Not only would I like to try 'em before I commit to a box (not that I doubt your abilities as a blender, of course!), I have an ulterior motive- I wanna review 'em all on the Stogie Review! :lol:


Not sure what my favorite is. I really like them all including one blend that did not make the cut. Really liked it too but could not see putting out four blends. George has worked overtime plus overtime to get this done for CigarLive.com so he is the one to thank.

I appreciate the support.

I will also be doing more contest to win some as time goes on. No plans for any sampler packs as of now.


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

baldheadracing said:


> So ... no split box? I'd rather pay $180 for 18 cigars (6 of each). Otherwise we're going to be looking at the hugest box-split thread ever!!!
> 
> Now to calculate what these are _really_ going to cost me ... :brick:


I would be willing to do a split with you, 1 more person and we are gold.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I thought march was gonna get me with my purchases now April is going to be just as bad


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh boy... this is bad news... man... how to explain this one to the wife? I can just hear her now... HOW MUCH? I might pull out Daniel's line ($20).


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Stogie said:


> All boxes will retail for $180 per box of 20 cigars and proceeds will support the CigarLive.com website. Production will be limited to 200 boxes per each blend


Thats a crap load of cigars


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I can not wait!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Don't tell my wife as I will be using the refund as well. Can you say cooler number 2 gets started. HA HA Flint


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

CTDavis said:


> I would be willing to do a split with you, 1 more person and we are gold.


I'm in on a box split if you guys want to.Just let me know which box to get.Also Stogie will you be taking preorders on these?If so give me the info & I'll be glad to pay now.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

JonDot said:


> I'm in on a box split if you guys want to.Just let me know which box to get.Also Stogie will you be taking preorders on these?If so give me the info & I'll be glad to pay now.


No preorders at this time but once the LiveCigar.com site is ready I will Private Message everyone to let them know.

I really appreciate all you guys support on this and I plan to make some trips around to go to herfs in other states. My dream is to get to meet the people that I have been talking with for the last year on CigarLive.com

One of the goals that I have as well is to bring streaming events to CigarLive.com that are easy to watch with minimum work on the members part. I really want this done as soon as possible so funds for software of this sort will be paid out of the sell of cigars. We have to keep moving forward....I do not want any members to loose interest.


----------



## Jimmie The Mum (Nov 24, 2007)

2 could be my favotite Nbr.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Awesome!!! I'll definitely be down for a split!!


----------



## adamsdb (Aug 24, 2007)

Include me in any box split talk. Definitely want to try them all!


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow, they all look good. I'm really curious about #3, the Argentinian Puro? I don't think of Argentina as a tobacco producer. How is this one? Is there anything out there that is close to it?


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

alanf said:


> Wow, they all look good. I'm really curious about #3, the Argentinian Puro? I don't think of Argentina as a tobacco producer. How is this one? Is there anything out there that is close to it?


I can tell you with confidence that there is absolutly nothing out there like this. I will let you judge for yourself but you will not be disappointed. It is a different taste that can not be mistaken for anything else. I love it!


----------



## Wingon (Feb 9, 2008)

That's a lot of dollars. And a lot of tobacco. I'm not really sure if I'll be able to afford a whole box, but I'd be willing to be in a split for a fiver of #2 and 3, because those are the ones that is most interesting to me.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I want in a three way split


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

weeeeeeeee, this plus the NUb, gonna be an awesome april

i am in for a split also, PM me if anyone is interested


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Are samplers and singles going to be available for purchase? Or can they only be purchased by the box?


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

BeerAdvocate said:


> Are samplers and singles going to be available for purchase? Or can they only be purchased by the box?


essential question travis


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

And already answered in the thread as "no plans." 

I have a new question: banded or naked?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

#2 or #3, maybe a box of all three....hmmmmmmm


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

baldheadracing said:


> And already answered in the thread as "no plans."
> 
> I have a new question: banded or naked?


Bands on them for sure! Even though you do not smoke the band it does make for a nice appearance.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> #2 or #3, maybe a box of all three....hmmmmmmm


Leave it to Bigfoot, you will need to make room because the last picture of your humidor looked pretty full already.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey and do not be busting up the boxes and be using them to line the wine coolers for storage. It would hurt to see it done.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Hard to believe isn't Stogie! Can't wait to try these babies!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Hard to believe isn't Stogie! Can't wait to try these babies!


Sometimes I think about how things have changed over the last year. From 8 or 9 post a day in the first weeks to a cigar line and events full of people meeting each other. I had Private Message today asking if I could make a herf in another state and could not believe it. Pretty Cool!!

I want to start making events in places out of state but I have to take it one step at a time and focus on getting caught up with some things on the site. Some of these other states are giving Texas a run for the money with bigger group growing everyday. The statesman are getting serious now and I love it.


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

annual cigar live herf in the middle of the country once a year maybe?


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

thegraduate said:


> annual cigar live herf in the middle of the country once a year maybe?


Annual? No I mean monthly I want to get to other states. Big goal but I want to make it happen. I would also like to get more involved in the political fight. Enough dancing around it is time for a fight to protect our rights.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Stogie said:


> Annual? No I mean monthly I want to get to other states. Big goal but I want to make it happen. I would also like to get more involved in the political fight. Enough dancing around it is time for a fight to protect our rights.


HELL'YA Daniel thats what I'm talking about


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

thegraduate said:


> annual cigar live herf in the middle of the country once a year maybe?


Kansas city is in the middle of the country! :biggrin:


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

happy1 said:


> HELL'YA Daniel thats what I'm talking about


I got some ideas and I have pretty much decided to move on them. Writing letters is not going to get our story of saving our rights into the public eye.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Daniel great going. Flint


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Stogie said:


> I got some ideas and I have pretty much decided to move on them. Writing letters is not going to get our story of saving our rights into the public eye.


You are correct about that,I wore my senators fax out and they still voted for the stupid increase,I wish you luck and if I can help let me know


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Can't wait to try 'em


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm up for a 3 way split if anyone wants to get it together!


----------



## Athenya (Mar 6, 2008)

OOH! Im thinking this will be a nice wedding present for Jon from me  I wish I could pick all of them but Ill have to choose one kind.....Got a wedding to pay for ya know? LOL


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Box split!

1 box of each blend split by 4 people
5 of each blend (15 sticks total)
$135 each + shipping

1 box of each blend split by 5 people
4 of each blend (12 sticks total)
$108 each + shipping

1 box of each blend split by 10 people
2 of each blend (6 sticks total)
$54 each + shipping


----------



## wolfdreamtattoo (Mar 6, 2007)

Is it April yet.:imconfused: I'm in a daze waiting. #1 sounds yummy.


----------



## monkeybong (Feb 27, 2008)

Daniel, The new cigars sound great. Can't wait to try some.


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

*Cigar Live Cigar*

Can't wait to try these.


----------



## CubanoLou (Jun 2, 2007)

These are the kind of cigars I like to smoke.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I am so excited and I can not wait to see you guys smoking them.


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

I am looking forward to trying the #3, I have never had anything like that.


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

CTDavis said:


> I would be willing to do a split with you, 1 more person and we are gold.


i'd be down (for a split with anybody). Would like to try them all and keep it under $75... So maybe a 3 box, multi-way split??


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

thegraduate said:


> annual cigar live herf in the middle of the country once a year maybe?


So that would be a HERF in Dallas. We can do that! lol...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2008)

I can't wait to smoke one! This waiting is making me go crazy!


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

ksnake said:


> Box split!
> 
> 1 box of each blend split by 4 people
> 5 of each blend (15 sticks total)
> ...


I'm down for either option 1 or 2. I think I'd prefer option 1, but I'm flexible.


----------



## Wingon (Feb 9, 2008)

ksnake said:


> Box split!
> 
> 1 box of each blend split by 4 people
> 5 of each blend (15 sticks total)
> ...


I'd be willing to join in on option 1 or 2. I'll be gone this weekend, to Sweden, where cigars are cheaper than here, but I'll be asavin' me money for something like this. If you PM me about more information (like payment and stuff), I'll get back to you right over the weekend, when I finally have time to actually be online.

If you want to ship to Norway, that is. But as everyone pay for shipping I don't see the problem there.

Oh well. Back to work. Have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## 12stones-cl (Aug 6, 2007)

Congrats on getting this together, Daniel. Can't wait to see what these are like.


----------



## Athenya (Mar 6, 2008)

ksnake said:


> Box split!
> 
> 1 box of each blend split by 4 people
> 5 of each blend (15 sticks total)
> ...


I like that idea!!!


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Sounds great Daniel. Dunno if I'll be able to afford them, but I will try my best!
Scott


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

The real dilemma is GAS or Cigars? I'm gonna take the latter anyday!!


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

ksnake said:


> Box split!
> 
> 1 box of each blend split by 4 people
> 5 of each blend (15 sticks total)
> ...


I like option 1 or 2 also!


----------



## AndresMadera (Jan 5, 2008)

hahahahaha i can see it now. Next thing to help support the site will be LIVE marriage counseling!!!

*EDIT* That was in refence to the angry wives cuz of added the cigar spending! 
WTG Daniel WELCOME TO MY WORLD!!!!


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl (Jul 17, 2007)

aljrka said:


> The real dilemma is GAS or Cigars? I'm gonna take the latter anyday!!


We'll be easy to spot... Pedaling down the street on our 10-speeds puffin' a big ole LIVE Cigar....


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

if the box splits arent completely filled and everyone hasnt already decided on who they're splittin with, i wanna jump in on a multi-blend split with someone (preferably 4 or 5 person split...money's limited)
:spiderman:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> Would have been great to have a combo box with 6 or 7 of each. Now I got to find another $360 somewhere....:arghhhh:


Ya that would be sweet!!!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

mjohnsoniii said:


> if the box splits arent completely filled and everyone hasnt already decided on who they're splittin with, i wanna jump in on a multi-blend split with someone (preferably 4 or 5 person split...money's limited)
> :spiderman:


I am interested in this as well.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

stlcards said:


> I am interested in this as well.


I'm in


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

stlcards said:


> I am interested in this as well.


me too


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow guys I can not believe it is finally coming. I will be opening up the LiveCigar.com website as soon as I finish up the details on it. We will then be taking preorders but credit cards will not be charged until boxes are shipped in a few weeks.

George is heading back to Honduras soon to take care of production that will be going into full swing on these. He also told me that since the response has been so well he wants to donate an additional %10 discount on all *preorders* to CigarLive members.

$180 a box
-%10
----------
$162 a box plus shipping

I should have the website finished in a few days. Our first production run of cigars will be *200* boxes of each blend.

I am pretty excited! Woohoo!:biggrin:


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

That sounds great Daniel! I cannot wait :sweat:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

wow Stogie, i for one can't wait!!!


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

I wouldn't mind a split with someone on a box of Corojo.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Daniel are we gonna have a release party herf of some sort?

EDIT: nm saw the Robusto's Thread  Cant Wait.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Where's the Robustos thread?

<EDIT> NM, I see it now.

Release party? As the Guiness guys would say, "Brilliant!"


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Jonjonmacky said:


> Daniel are we gonna have a release party herf of some sort?
> 
> EDIT: nm saw the Robusto's Thread  Cant Wait.


I know Dan mentioned having a LIVE event.

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t15925-looks-like-a-quotlivequot-cigar-event.html


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Are these boxes going to be signed?,numbered?


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

I am definately interested in a box..I'm not sure if it will be blend #1 or #2...I'm usually drawn to a fuller bodied cigar...I'm assuming that would be the #1????...maybe Daniel might have an answer??


----------



## Tristan-cl (May 22, 2007)

paint said:


> Are these boxes going to be signed?,numbered?


Signed by Stogie! That's the ticket!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

paint said:


> Are these boxes going to be signed?,numbered?


Not signed or numbered. George is pretty busy and signing would take a long time.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

RGianelli said:


> I am definately interested in a box..I'm not sure if it will be blend #1 or #2...I'm usually drawn to a fuller bodied cigar...I'm assuming that would be the #1????...maybe Daniel might have an answer??


I would suggest starting with the #2 Red Label and then try the #1 Green Label if you want spicy or as we say in spanish picoso.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

How close are we to release?


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Man, how is it that there's folks who've already tried the LIVE cigar and us little people have to wait. What's the holdup Stogie??


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Sorry things have been really busy lately. There are some more samples on thier way. The cigars will be in production soon, we are waiting on the bands right now.


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Which one would you suggest for us newer people should try as we develop our pallate?


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Would like to get on any of these splits once they materialize.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

slimm said:


> Which one would you suggest for us newer people should try as we develop our pallate?


Start off with the #2 blend Red Label since it is a bit milder than the #1.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

slkr4life said:


> Would like to get on any of these splits once they materialize.


I talked to George and the Cigar Bands are in so we should have production kicked off soon.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

awesome news Daniel were all looking foward to this


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

So hey Stogie, I am interested in the Argentinian Puro, but I have not heard anyone say anything about it. What do you think of that blend.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

threecrazychefs said:


> So hey Stogie, I am interested in the Argentinian Puro, but I have not heard anyone say anything about it. What do you think of that blend.


I like it alot, when George wanted to blend with it I was in awe since it was so new and had never been used before. I know most people will pick the #1 or #2 blend first but you got to try the #3 Argentina Puro.

P.S. please make sure your address is correct for me. As soon as production starts I should have some samples.


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks, the addy is current. That would be a much appreciated bonus!


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Stogie said:


> I talked to George and the Cigar Bands are in so we should have production kicked off soon.


Very Sweet! I'm looking forward to helping LIVE with a purchase. Did I read samples too?


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Sounds like things are close
Look forward to trying one.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Smoking a GH #1 with coffee this morning. Yum! Cant wait to try the Live!


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

How would one get a pre release or sample of these cigars....


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Stogie said:


> I like it alot, when George wanted to blend with it I was in awe since it was so new and had never been used before. I know most people will pick the #1 or #2 blend first but you got to try the #3 Argentina Puro.
> 
> P.S. please make sure your address is correct for me. As soon as production starts I should have some samples.


I'm going for the #3!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

I am hoping to try the number 3 also. Sounds intriguing. Flint


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

May I please try a number three.......:mrcool:


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Stogie said:


> Wow guys I can not believe it is finally coming. I will be opening up the LiveCigar.com website as soon as I finish up the details on it. We will then be taking preorders but credit cards will not be charged until boxes are shipped in a few weeks.
> 
> George is heading back to Honduras soon to take care of production that will be going into full swing on these. He also told me that since the response has been so well he wants to donate an additional %10 discount on all *preorders* to CigarLive members.
> 
> ...


Since we did not do preorders we will have a 10% discount on boxes bought the first week the cigars go on sale.


----------

